# One betta and two cory cats? 10 gallon tank



## Maddymarie1997 (May 22, 2018)

I have had my betta fish in a 10 gallon tank, but he isnt very active most of the time. I was thinking about getting two cory cats to put in with him could I have three fish in the 10 gallon tank? And also my betta seems to be fiesta when ever he sees me I dont know if this is because he is aggressive or if he just excited because I am going to feed him. Any suggestions? I would feel horrible if I put the two cory cats in there and my betta killed them.


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

Cory Cats are kinda my jam right now... so I gotta say, you need more than 2. They are shoaling fish so should be in at least groups of 6 for them to feel safe (and it makes the cory cats more active when they feel safe and you can see their personalities come out). 10 gallons is getting on the small side for a shoal of cory cats. You could get specifically pygmy cory cats, which are also adorable, as they can go in a 10. 
I'll see if I can find another cory cat that can go in a 10, but offhand it doesn't come to mind. 

In terms of your fish throwing a fiesta when he sees you, he's probably figured out you are a source of food and is excited about the possibility of food.  
So, not necessarily aggressive, but there's always the chance that a betta will be. (other fish in a tank are for us, the betta isn't lonely and seeking other fish companions) 
If he is aggressive, you'll need a backup plan - such as another tank for your fish or returning them.


----------



## Maddymarie1997 (May 22, 2018)

I have a 30 or 40 gallon take...im not 100 percent sure on which one...but it just seems like a lot of work lol


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello! I am welcoming you to the forum! :wave:

Many people think that keeping Pygmy or the dwarf versions of Cory are acceptable with bettas, well *not* in a ten gallon.
You would need at least a fifteen gallon, as popular belief states that this cory remains only on the bottom. Unfortunately, that is not true. This particular species is a more active type than other cory and takes the bottom and middle region of the tank. I wouldn't mix them with a betta in a ten gallon, they will be too active for the tank, and the betta has more chances to attack.

Yes, people have done it, that doesn't mean you should too. People can be foolish or uneducated about the proper requirements and restrictions on fish that can be kept in certain tank sizes.
There are many people that keep Oscars in 55 gallons, it's the same thing as keeping a fish with a betta in the wrong tank size, everything has a requirement.

So, in short. You want to keep Pygmy Cory in a ten gallon tank, I would suggest you get a fifteen or twenty gallon, then you have better options!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Hello! I am welcoming you to the forum! :wave:
> 
> Many people think that keeping Pygmy or the dwarf versions of Cory are acceptable with bettas, well *not* in a ten gallon.
> You would need at least a fifteen gallon, as popular belief states that this cory remains only on the bottom. Unfortunately, that is not true. This particular species is a more active type than other cory and takes the bottom and middle region of the tank. I wouldn't mix them with a betta in a ten gallon, they will be too active for the tank, and the betta has more chances to attack.
> ...


Not to be contentious, but having had Pygmy, Habrosus and Hastatus Cory in 10 gallon tanks with Bettas I can tell you it is definitely not true they don't do well in a 10 with a Betta. They are barely an inch long and and the length of a 10 gives these little guys plenty of linear swimming area at all levels. Mine even spawned regularly in a 10 gallon with a Betta and 10+ Ember Tetra. IME, they are not overly-active or hyper fish and my Bettas never paid them any mind.

Can you source your information?

To the OP: For bottom dwelling Cory like the Peppered you need sand substrate.


----------



## Gonzo0327 (Apr 14, 2020)

hey there ! Late response, I have a planted 10g with a male betta and 3 Corydoras. Everything is awesome ! It all depends on how aggressive your betta is. Based on my experience, some bettas will attack, some won’t. My very first betta attacked anything from a snail to guppies.

my second (current) betta is supper friendly. It helps if you introduce him at the end. Put your other fishes in first and your betta at the end. That’s what I did & he has not once nibbled or attacked my 3 Corys. They swim supper close to each other many times and no problems.

cheers ! And good luck


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Closed per Betta Fish Rule #12.


----------

